# Hot oil treatments  or olive oil bad for colored hair?



## user3 (Nov 24, 2005)

So it's been years since I colored my hair. I can't recall if using hot oil treats or using olive oil is bad for colored hair.

I don't want to fade the color but I do like to do hot oil and olive oil treatments to my hair at least once a week. However, if it's bad I can find alternative treatments.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

hot oil treatments do eat away at your color, but olive oil doesn't (as long as it's not hot) so leave ins like fekkai glossing are fine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  protein eats away at color too, so go easy on that as well


----------

